# Angioseal



## Salemcoder (Dec 4, 2009)

Can someone help me with a code for an Angioseal applied at the femoral access site for a LHC performed on a patient?  Is this something we can bill for?


----------



## TLCooper (Dec 4, 2009)

I think this is bundled with the code for the cath.


----------



## cmblocher (Dec 4, 2009)

There is a G-code, but it is not paid by medicare. G0269


----------

